# Anyone know current useful life of LCD and Plasma TV's?



## hhannam (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm having some difficulty locating any info on the useful life span of the current models of flat panel LCD and Plasma TV's. Most all comments I've seen make some reference to warranty length, but that's not really pertinent to my interests. 

Essentially, is there a substantial difference between these two technologies in how long they'll last (useful hours) before they begin to substantially deteriorate in picture quality or function? If you don't know, do you have any suggestions on how to obtain that info? :4-dontkno

Tanks!!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

around 40000hrs


----------



## Kylau (Aug 24, 2007)

When I bought my TV last year Best Buy told me around 40k hours.


----------



## hhannam (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. While I have no evidence to support my opinion, I'm still inclined to believe there's a difference between LCD and Plasma life spans.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

not enough to worry about,i remember working it out by the time they dimmed i would have either upgraded or be dead from memory with average viewing it was something like 20yrs


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You might get some answers by going to some home theater forums.


----------



## novice3 (Dec 6, 2007)

I just bought an LG 27 inch LCD. Specs say about 80,000hours expected life


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It really depends on the way it's all done.

A rear-projection system requires that a bulb be used to project the image on a large screen. Incandescent bulbs have an average life-span of 3,000 hours. Newer TVs now use LED bulbs that give better images AND have life-spans of almost 100,000 hours.


----------

